# What does everyone here do for a job???



## saxon (Jun 24, 2005)

Thought it might be interesting to look into the demographic of herp lovers.


----------



## diamond_python (Jun 24, 2005)

BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT EXECUTIVE


----------



## Ricko (Jun 24, 2005)

console operator exciting NOT


----------



## marty (Jun 24, 2005)

medical student (finish at the end of the year thank god) and flog spares at a repco store on weekends


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 24, 2005)

I clean snake cages and care for herps and in my spare time, I work for a Pest Control company.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 24, 2005)

I wire Soulweavers cages


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 24, 2005)

i work for a stockfeeds, speak of the devil i have to set my alarm to be up and early tommorow morning for work from 9-12. i also work for my mom in the garden now and then. i ususally earn $134 a month or more depending on if i work for my mom. 

course my money is sucked out of my wallet almost instantly for aquarium and now reptile supplies!


----------



## Skorpious (Jun 25, 2005)

Petrol Canopy Attendant according to my payslip


----------



## junglemad (Jun 25, 2005)

English Teacher...no marking my spelin thanx


----------



## improvius (Jun 25, 2005)

Lotus Notes developer. Whatever that means.


----------



## Robbo (Jun 25, 2005)

roof plumber 
which is real fun during winter


----------



## redline (Jun 25, 2005)

Sold Plaster

Work from 6am 2 5pm


----------



## danep (Jun 25, 2005)

Im a tree climber!  I just climb up and down trees.... and wave around a chainsaw somewhere during there as well..


----------



## zard (Jun 25, 2005)

hubby.. contract manager

me .. well.. i get paid to be a quarters manager then i come home and become.. cook, nurse, teacher, cleaner, counceller .. pretty much the same as at work


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



SLACkra said:


> i also work for my mom!



And Andrew is a Yankie! :lol: Can you tell?? :wink: hehehe 

Hey Andrew do you get a blank look if someone asks you to get something out of the boot?? :lol:


I'm a engineering services draftsman


----------



## instar (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Sh#tkicker!~


----------



## peterescue (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

I work for the feral gunment.


----------



## Jules (Jun 25, 2005)

Radiopharmaceutical production technician. Nice ring to it but not that exiting.


----------



## geckodan (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Small animal vet with a special interest in avian and Reptile medicine


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

i was always under the impression you were a tall man dan


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

The gubberment pays me to read postcards. 
I occassionally hire out my jags for weddings too.


----------



## instar (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



ssssnakeman said:


> i was always under the impression you were a tall man dan



Only when I put My boots on Baz! :lol:


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



africancichlidau said:


> I wire Soulweavers cages



which reminds me, i have a cage to be wired, i told you yesterday and its still not done so no dinner for you tonight. 

i work in cctv


----------



## angua21 (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Single mum and Logging machine operator.


----------



## geckodan (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



> i was always under the impression you were a tall man dan


 
That means you definately have never seen a picture of me - a stunted hobbit was my wifes description


----------



## Dave82 (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

support worker, caring for mentally challenged peoples


----------



## The Rock (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Professional frolicker. Oh and a bit of recreational fishing and snake breeding thrown in.
Rob


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 25, 2005)

Dave82
What ashame you don't live in the Pilbara, my girlfriend severely needs you :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Jun 25, 2005)

> a stunted hobbit was my wifes description



Funny, some punk on here calls me that too :evil: :lol: :wink: 

I'm a Medical Receptionist


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 25, 2005)

Senior animal technician at UQ


----------



## alexr (Jun 25, 2005)

I design and develop software.


----------



## Duke_jensen (Jun 25, 2005)

Telecommunications technician


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



soulweaver said:


> i work in cctv


So you rob banks and 711's??? :wink:


----------



## instar (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

 Looks like replied the wrong 'dan' here, lol, I thought it was odd thing to say, Baz! :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Nothing....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

ha ha @ instar,,how embarassment,ah security / crowdcontrol
was a butcher
baz


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

hi,
breed mice and rats, look after lots of reptiles,
when i have time, i work for the goverment or as browns put it, nothing.......

and baby sit my nephews..........

cheers,
steve..........


----------



## dobermanmick (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Coach and motor body builder


----------



## farmdog (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

apprentice formworker, steel fixer concreter forklift driver and demolition expert hehe


----------



## deano351 (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Motorcycle Mechanic


----------



## farmdog (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



> Motorcycle Mechanic


do I need to drain the fuel and oil from my bike if I'm not riding it during winter months???????


----------



## deano351 (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Not if its only a few months.You could drain the fuel out of the carby's.
When you get it back on the road warm it up and then drop the oil & filter.
Then give it some fresh fuel
Whats it to cold for you mate ?


----------



## farmdog (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

nah I'm not riding it through the winter months ppl are getting crazy maybe it the cold or what but seen near misses on a few riders in the last few weeks


----------



## celticskull (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

im also a motorcycle mechanic and a zoo keeper as the missus puts it


----------



## Jason (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

I go to school....it can't get much more exciting then that


----------



## Magpie (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Retiree


----------



## Jenny (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Magpie has my dream job. Until then, I'm a psychologist, working mum and feel like a zoo keeper.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 25, 2005)

> support worker, caring for mentally challenged peoples



You'd get lots of work from this site then


----------



## FAY (Jun 25, 2005)

On Saturday I clean out rats and mice cages, gas and freeze some.
On Sunday I clean out herp cages and feed them.
Through the week I work in the Finance Department of a big organisation, but I need a calculator to add up!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 25, 2005)

Painter and Decorator. I'm the leading hand/supervisor of a large Painting company, in charge of up to 15-20 other painters who dont listen! Some of which are a lot older than me. What a burden.


----------



## Already_Gone (Jun 25, 2005)

I am a koala handler and I can honestly say that I think I have the best job in the world... I work in an animal sanctuary...


----------



## Beth (Jun 25, 2005)

Weekdays I sell truck spare parts and weekends I work at a boarding kennels in Little River. I actually get paid to play with and walk dogs.


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm a domestic goddess :wink:


----------



## womas4me (Jun 25, 2005)

Jimmy is an apprentice dust bottler in Dubbo and I'm an agent of evil.


----------



## snakeasaurus (Jun 25, 2005)

Stonemason and human forklift.


----------



## marty (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

I WANT BROWNS' JOB. recken i could do that with the right trainin'


----------



## saxon (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Science teacher


----------



## rddryland4 (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

i'm a chef in woolloomooloo, working two jobs currently. have a wife as well so there's no time for anything else i think ha ha. :lol:


----------



## Jadey (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Student


----------



## Tommo (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



Jadey said:


> Student



that just means to lazy to get a job :wink: 

im a student aswell, but i also work at the cee cea's bistro at the darwin trailer boat club.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Retail.... Supermarket Department Manager

And could almost be a Zookeeper 2 snakes, 2 Cats, 2 Dogs, 3 Fish, a Wife and a Child...lol


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

You should trade the last two on a couple more snakes


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

I'm an out of work welder/sheet metal worker, for various reasons I've been unable to get back into the industry for a few years, so while persuing my ambition of becoming a super model I've been having a go at another line of work, which apparently I shouldn't mention around here as some APS members complain about it.

Having said that, I'll have drastically reduced paid hours for the next nine months as just this week I've enrolled in another uni course! 

Oops, people around here complain about me having been to uni too :lol:

Oh well, call me an out of work welder.


----------



## stencorp69 (Jun 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

IT Manager


----------



## apple (Jun 25, 2005)

Im an auctioneer and rug salesman.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 25, 2005)

IT Risk Management Consultant


----------



## shiner (Jun 25, 2005)

Special class fitter and turner, ?working? in a hospital. (I get paid appearance money) lol


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey Shiner, where you from? I'll be looking for staff shortly


----------



## shiner (Jun 26, 2005)

africancichlidau said:


> Hey Shiner, where you from? I'll be looking for staff shortly



South Australia, A bit far away from melbourne :shock:


----------



## SnakePower (Jun 26, 2005)

Ex Bouncer(10yrs), And in the last 4yrs... farmer! Breeding Horses, mini horses, Rottweillers, Ecelectus Parots, snakes and lizards. Sure keeps me busy on the "Compound" lol.


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 26, 2005)

Shift worker at Melb Airport with a Zoology degree?
Don't know what happened there!!! haha.


----------



## rumpig (Jun 26, 2005)

danep said:


> Im a tree climber!  I just climb up and down trees.... and wave around a chainsaw somewhere during there as well..



me to


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 26, 2005)

Bar Attendant/Gaming Manager(Me), Dave is a fulltime Butcher. And we are soon to be redundant Rodent Ranchers. But we hope to be back, looking into talking to a Planning Consultant.


----------



## congo_python (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm a commercial aircon supervisor


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

Im an apprentice windmill mechanic and work part time sharpening pencils at Staedtler.


----------



## pbolomey (Jun 26, 2005)

Senior Tech for a streaming media company


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Jun 26, 2005)

Lawyer


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jun 27, 2005)

What's a "job"???? :wink:


----------



## Kingii (Jun 27, 2005)

Reptilegirl said:


> What's a "job"???? :wink:



Good call...
:lol:


----------



## vinspa (Jun 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

i milk cows for a living 7 days a week very exciting!!! :lol:


----------



## splitty (Jun 27, 2005)

Public Servant and part time Scuba Diving Instructor.


----------



## Toad (Jun 27, 2005)

Contract Manager for one of the countries biggest transport and Logistics company. 5am till Finish usually between 5-6 pm. Also takes 1 hour to get to work and home again. Just love it..... :shock: 

Also Part time Zoo Keeper with 1 snake, 4 Geoko's, 2 skinks, 9 Dragons, 97 Birds, 17 Fish, 1 dog, 2 cats and just Look after these in my spare time.


----------



## freerider (Jun 27, 2005)

Store & Shipping supervisor for an electrical company and part time Freestyle Motocross Rider... when not riding or working it's feeding my goannas (pigs)


----------



## Brodie (Jun 27, 2005)

Tour Guide.......

Yuck!


----------



## Gerry (Jun 27, 2005)

97 birds toad?!! :shock: 


web developer


----------



## marty (Jun 27, 2005)

lawyer,mmm. bite and squeeze, aahhh now i get it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: 
just yankin ya chain, sorry couldn't help my self


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 27, 2005)

Wildlife sanctuary ranger by day, restaurant manager by night


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Qualified Veterinary Nurse, but have a year and a half of an Environmental Planning degree to go. 
I get a couple days work at a nearby packaging place where i get lots of freebies so it helps my uni student pockets.

Simone.


----------



## Toad (Jun 28, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Yes Gerry 97 birds in 33 aviaries. Just a few.


----------



## baby*bear*21 (Jun 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Hi, I work in this 'little' place off the main strip of 'Beerwah' in Qld . But i got the boring job and just greet groups :cry: . (It's not a bad job really :wink: )

Krystal


----------



## Possum (Jun 29, 2005)

IT Team Leader :lol: 

And Zoo Keeper in my spare time:
Gecko's 
Dragons
Mini Foxies
Lorrikeet
Guinea Pig
Giant Burrowing Cockraoches
Water snails
Snakes
Good fun though!


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jun 29, 2005)

my parents own a computer business... so sometimes i "work" there... other than that i'm a proffesional couch warmer :mrgreen:
Megz


----------



## peterescue (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job*



Sdaji said:


> I'm an out of work welder/sheet metal worker, for various reasons I've been unable to get back into the industry for a few years, so while persuing my ambition of becoming a super model I've been having a go at another line of work, which apparently I shouldn't mention around here as some APS members complain about it.
> 
> Having said that, I'll have drastically reduced paid hours for the next nine months as just this week I've enrolled in another uni course!
> 
> ...



Im a ex welder and have an honours degree.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 29, 2005)

rodentrancher said:


> Bar Attendant/Gaming Manager(Me), Dave is a fulltime Butcher. And we are soon to be redundant Rodent Ranchers. But we hope to be back, looking into talking to a Planning Consultant.



We're having a special on rack of rat today. crown roast, cutlets or buy in bulk with the side of rat pruchase. He wouldnt need to much shop frontage. :lol:


----------



## tourett (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



baby*bear*21 said:


> Hi, I work in this 'little' place off the main strip of 'Beerwah' in Qld . Krystal



Is that Australia Zoo, Krystal?

I buy blocks of units and renovate them and then sell em.
Tourett


----------



## craig23 (Jun 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

im a commercial pilot, yay


----------



## Gilleni (Jun 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Apprentice Draftsman/APS Member...


----------



## Parko (Jun 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

I am a slave concrete labourer, i say slave because i work til my joints dislocate, muscles tear, expose myself to toxic soils in timbermills, breathe in dust all day and seem to get nowhere. The worst part of my job would be dealing with the overeducated wanks called managers and the corrupt Environmental protection board who will allow giant corporations to rape the environment whilst frying labourers arses for insignificant matters. I am not apparently intelligent enough to find better work in a small town so will continue commiting gradual suicide so at least my kids have a rented roof over their heads and food to eat. Yeah yeah life is what you make of it and all that crap.


----------



## Parko (Jun 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

sorry


----------



## peterescue (Jun 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Jeez parko, you sound down in the dumps. Hope its just the cold weather and short days. 
Cheer up buckeroo. Mooosey, joke needed here urgently.


----------



## baby*bear*21 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



tourett said:


> Is that Australia Zoo, Krystal?



Yeah (Please dont hate me  )

It is acutally a great place to work BTW.

Krystal


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 30, 2005)

Real estate agent.

But i havent done any work since i found this web site!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilleni (Jun 30, 2005)

ahhhh... i was wondering how you were on here as much as me donkey....

working behind computers is great.

Where is your agency donkey?


----------



## Kingii (Jun 30, 2005)

Look out Donkey it gets more and more addictive!!

Think it changes peoples daily routine!! :lol: :lol: 
It has mine..


----------



## Gilleni (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey Kingii, What do you do for a job?


----------



## Dicco (Jun 30, 2005)

I work at Just Reptiles, specialty store.
www.justreptiles.com.au


----------



## Kingii (Jun 30, 2005)

Boat builder..

Taken the year off to finnish mine.. At this rate it'll be next year too.. Thank's APS!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 30, 2005)

Probaly shoudnt say where my agency is, with the amount of work im not doing!!!


----------



## Kingii (Jun 30, 2005)

da_donkey said:


> Probaly shoudnt say where my agency is, with the amount of work im not doing!!!



Smart move!!


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 30, 2005)

domestic engineer and frockmaker.
believe it or not???


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

Musical director for Guy Sebastian.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 30, 2005)

I finish year 10 this year. I plan to drop out and try to get a job at the local fish market.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 30, 2005)

Ah, I see, That explains a lot


----------



## Stevo (Jul 1, 2005)

Sdaji said:


> I finish year 10 this year. I plan to drop out and try to get a job at the local fish market.



See John we have something in common after all. I was in year 10 and dropped out to work at the local butcher shop.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

Stevo said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > I finish year 10 this year. I plan to drop out and try to get a job at the local fish market.
> ...



And dont you own the shop now?


----------



## Stevo (Jul 1, 2005)

Not that one that was 17 yrs ago.


----------



## peterescue (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a lot in common with him as well. Im also a total prick sometimes.


----------



## stretch (Jul 1, 2005)

I work for the Government Executive...doing what you might ask? Amongst other things, I am a ticket seller....It is my job to sell tickets. I know I have succeeded when I am thanked by the client after receiving a ticket they do not desire. What else? Hmmmm.....I sample peoples breath. If it reaches a number I do not like, I bring them back to work with me for an hour or so. Sometimes if the number is really high, I take things off of them and this makes them mad. Occassionally so mad that they throw up. Then I have to get the cleaner in. Cleaning is not my job. I also get to spend my days driving around aimlessly. This is done in an attempt to curb naughtiness in the not-so-everyday people. That is the magic of the car I drive. Other times I have to talk alot. I get to talk to people of all ages, genders and cultures. I like this bit very much. Alot of people talk really nicely back and this makes me smile. I have helped. Other times people refer to me as some sort fornicating female genetalia porcine person. This bit makes me giggle. They obviously know how much I love sex and bacon. I also have to bury myself in paperwork. I don't mind paperwork. Usually though, just as I am in the throes of wild passionate paperworking, the phone rings and I have to dash off somewhere to talk to more people. Hence my paperwork can get a little behind. 

Sometimes I have to run alot. Some of my customers like to play chasey's or hide and seek, and its always the same customers!. I love this game. 

And this one time, at band camp, oh no I mean work, this one girl was so wonderful. She had had a bit to drink and was wandering the road so I helped her inside where it was warm. She was so warm that she took all of her clothes off! Then she saw that I was so busy she did not want to interupt me, so she peed in her seat and said, "I'm a classy lady, you cant have me for less than $900" That is alot of money! She really was all class. It is not unusual for me to be the recipient of these kinds of people taking their clothes off. I do not get paid enough. 

Anyhow....this is just a tiny sample of what I do that I get paid for.

I'm also a domestic engineer for 7 other people. 

In my spare time (BAHAHAHAHAHAHA) I look after and love my gorgeous animals. Horses, snakes, lizards, rottweilers, sheperd cross, some cats, a sheep....and um....thats about it.


----------



## alby (Jul 1, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

im a carpeneter yeaha and its so fun in winter i got bloody snowed on the other day when i was up working at katoomba


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



> I finish year 10 this year. I plan to drop out and try to get a job at the local fish market.
> 
> 
> See John we have something in common after all. I was in year 10 and dropped out to work at the local butcher shop.



Wow, does that mean one day I will own my own fish market? :shock:


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 2, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



> have a lot in common with him as well. Im also a total prick sometimes



Ease up tiger! To be completely fair, all the posts I've read of Sdaji's seem to be fairly informative and helpful. All the genetics info he posts is always spot on. I have'nt seen any evidence of him being a "prick" (i assume thats what your implying). It's a great to have people who know what they're talking about on a site like this. At least they are able to correct some of the misinformation that crops up every so often. 

-H


----------



## FAY (Jul 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Hey stretch, are you a copper?


----------



## peterescue (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



Nephrurus said:


> > have a lot in common with him as well. Im also a total prick sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Err! joke Joyce........... bit of self effacement there dont you think......theres an I in there..........

Though......... you haven't read all his posts have you?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*



> Hey stretch, are you a copper?


i thought strech was a kindergarten teacher


----------



## stretch (Jul 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Kindergaden teacher is not far off hehehehe I deal with alot of immature people. And thats not just the crooks! hehehehehehe


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: What does everyone here do for a job???*

Baby bear,- you poor girl, you have my condolences.
Rob


----------



## NativeScales (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm a Fire Fighter


----------



## Switch (Jul 10, 2005)

I own my Electrical Contracting Company - 9 employees and going strong, wifey owns a hairdressers wtih 5 employees and going strong.
3 Kids @ 2.5, 10 and 12 yold.
Obviously the only spare time i have is used for sleeping, a whole 4-5 hours a night, this makes me the grumpiest person you will meet.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm an atmonaut.


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 10, 2005)

Sing it with me: "Unemployed unemployed unemployed!" :lol:
I'm a full time uni kid though, so that make me less of a bum...right? Right! :wink: :roll:


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 10, 2005)

> Sing it with me: "Unemployed unemployed unemployed!"
> I'm a full time uni kid though, so that make me less of a bum...right? Right!



Of course :lol: students and dole bludgers are both parasites of society, but they are in two very different categories of parasites 

I'm a full time student too, but having a go at working two jobs while doing it. I'm going to have a breakdown 

*insane laughter*


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 10, 2005)

> I'm a full time student too, but having a go at working two jobs while doing it. I'm going to have a breakdown
> 
> *insane laughter*



Sounds like you've already had it


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 10, 2005)

Well, I haven't yet had one this year, although I did come close a couple of weeks ago (remember the banana fana fee figh fo banana fana nana na na nana thread?). Last year's first and best one was the crazy penguin day (you may remember pictures of the electonic-backpack-thing-wearing-penguin in the dirty tank on a treadmill. As well as pictures of what I had for lunch that day) Before that day, many people here thought I was normal! :shock:

We'll all have to wait and see how this year's first snap goes.


----------

